# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  MONITOREO DIARIO DEL CLIMA PERUANO x Ing. Carlos Castañeda (BIOFERTIL) 2015 !!!

## kscastaneda

Buen día les voy a presentar una imagen donde les voy a explicar como interpretarla.  chulucanas 22-3-15.jpg
La imagen de ejemplo corresponde al 23/03/15 vemos el departamento de Tumbes, Piura y Lambayeque. 
Tumbes --> se observa una coloración marrón significa probabilidad alta de nubes cuando miras al cielo se ven nubes negras.
Piura --> se observa coloración amarilla que es lluvía ligera, verde es lluvía moderada, azul y rojo lluvia torrencial.
Lambayeque --> la zona de olmos bajo precipitación fuerte, Lambayeque y Chiclayo ligeros y moderados chubascos. 
Basense en este ejemplo para ver las imagenes que les voya presentar ocasionalmente para estar alerta ante probabilidades y realidades de lluvias y puedan tomar sus precausiones. 
Cordial saludo y recuerden si desean que les envie el portafolio de nuestros productos al precio por mayor solicitarlo a   kscastaneda@hotmail.comTemas similares: HABLEMOS DE FISIOLOGIA VEGETAL (x BIOFERTIL SAC - Ing. Carlos Castañeda) ? TODO MAIZ x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! Resonancia Magnética y Microorganismos eficientes - BIOFERTIL (Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!! MANEJO DE PALTO x (Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.) !!! ARROZ ¿Innovamos? x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!!

----------


## kscastaneda

12junio15.jpg
Para el día de hoy tenemos un 90% del territorio nacional sin lluvias a excepción de la zona nor oriental Loreto que a esta hora presenta lluvias fuertes según se aprecia la coloración amarilla, verde y azul. 
Que tengan un buen día y no se olviden sus compras de foliares al por mayor le salen rentables : 
* Regulador de pH - adherente = S/. 18 nuevos soles.
* NPK 20-20-20 x 5 lt = S/. 80
* Nitrogeno + zinc x 5 lt = S/. 95
* Fosforo-potasio x 5 lt = S/. 80
* Translocador x 5 lt = S/. 100
* Aminoacido bioestimulante x 5 lt = S/. 250
* Microelementos x 3 kg = S/. 120
* Acidos orgánicos x 5 lt = S/. 120
* Algas marinas x 3 kg = S/. 210

----------

Alper

----------


## kscastaneda

16JUNIO15.jpg
Que tengan un buen día y no se olviden sus compras de foliares al por mayor le salen rentables : 
* Regulador de pH - adherente = S/. 18 nuevos soles.
* NPK 20-20-20 x 5 lt = S/. 80
* Nitrogeno + zinc x 5 lt = S/. 95
* Fosforo-potasio x 5 lt = S/. 80
* Translocador x 5 lt = S/. 100
* Aminoacido bioestimulante x 5 lt = S/. 250
* Microelementos x 3 kg = S/. 120
* Acidos orgánicos x 5 lt = S/. 120
* Algas marinas x 3 kg = S/. 210

----------


## kscastaneda

Buen día sres(as), no hay lluvias importantes a la fecha y hora de publicación. Solo una pequeña mancha en Loreto y un sistema desplazandose por Ucayalí. La imagen a continuación es de vapor de agua diferente  a las anteriores; se puede apreciar 60% del territorio nacional cubierto de nubes; esto repercute en los cultivos pues no pueden realizar el proceso fotosintético y fabricar sus nutrientes; en estos casos es bueno ayudarle con una aplicación de ZETAMIN PLUS a dosis de 500 ml/cil para acelerar el metabolismo; por otro lado si hemos fertilizado y esta condición de nubosidad perdura por más de 3 días, la planta de estresa y comienzan a caer las flores; para estos casos también sirve ZETAMIN PLUS. 
Que tengan un buen día.....más tarde vemos como va el clima..... 
Saludos.  17jun15vapor.jpg

----------


## kscastaneda

A esta hora de la noche toda la costa despejada sin lluvias más que en Huanuco, Madre de Dios y Puno principalmente tal como observan las manchas amarillas verdosas. 18jun15.jpg
Pd. Tengo plantones de ciruela, manzano, durazno, huaranguillos en venta, cualquier cosa que necesiten conseguir para sus campos o proyectos agrarios comuniquense conmigo.  
Saludos.

----------


## kscastaneda

Buen día, el día de hoy 20 junio 2015, a estas horas 10.31am no se presentan condiciones para lluvias ni sistemas tal que esten por llegar a nuestro territorio. 
Más adelante 4pm les estaré informando como vamos con el clima. 
Saludos y que tengan un buen día.

----------


## kscastaneda

A esta hora de la noche 7.13pm; todo el territorio nacional despejado de lluvias más si hay presencia de nubosidad que es desfavorable para el proceso fotosintético. 
http://www.senamhi.gob.pe/usr/sat/G13D/Per/PerIR1CP201506202045.jpg 
En ese link pueden ver el mapa en detalle. 
Saludos,

----------


## kscastaneda

21-6-15 --> 100% libre de lluvias en todo el territorio nacional.  
A todos los papás del foro, felíz día que la esten pasando fenomenal. 
Cordial saludo.

----------


## kscastaneda

4jul15.jpg
Que tal lluvía en el centro y sur del Perú.....
Después de esto tienen que poner strobirulinas para prevenir el ataque de hongos patógenos en sus cultivos con un buen adhrente regulador de pH como BIOBREAK promoción lleve 5 lt a un precio especial de S/. 95 nuevos soles.  Interesados ib-box visiten BIOFERTIL PERU en facebook.

----------


## kscastaneda

A esta hora 9.35pm del 10-7-15; 90% del territorio nacional libre de lluvias; solo en Loreto lluvias focalizadas y torrenciales en la frontera con Brasil, aproximadamente en 2 horas estará llegando un frente de nubes que acentuará las lluvias en ese sector. 
Cordial saludo,

----------


## Ararat

NO CONFUNDAN LA VERDADERA CIRUELA* PRUNUS DOMESTICA O PRUNUS SALICINA* CON *LA SPONDIAS PURPUREA*, LOS PRIMEROS SON FRUTALES DE CLIMA TEMPLADO APTOS PARA LA COSTA SUR DEL PERÚ Y LOS VALLES INTERANDINOS Y LOS SEGUNDOS SON FRUTALES DE CLIMA TROPICAL COMO TUMBES O NORTE DE PIURA O AMAZONÍA. 
Muchas gracias.

----------


## kscastaneda

15julio15 22.45.jpg
Presencia de precipitaciones a esta hora de la noche desde la Libertad hacia la sierra central y sur del país. Con un frente fuerte llegando desde Bolivia. *(Si están buscando plantones de Manzano; listos para la siembra contacte conmigo).*

----------


## kscastaneda

17jul15 4pm.jpg
A esta hora solo LORETO con precipitaciones dispersas por el momento, un par de horas avanzando el frente de nubes cargadas. 
Promoción hasta el 31 de julio -->   Foliar calcio -boro-zinc x lt a S/. 17    //   Foliar 20-20-20 x lt a S/. 15
Interesados contactarme, envios a nivel nacional.

----------


## kscastaneda



----------


## kscastaneda



----------


## VulcanoAQP

Estimado Carlos,
Gracias por enviar estas imágenes, pero me parece que tu como conocedor de este tema me puedes ayudar en el siguiente tema, es que mi persona aun no tiene un pronostico confiable sobre como se comportara el fenomeno del niño en la costa y sierra sur del Peru, ya que soy ganadero y agricultor en el valle de Tambo - Arequipa, y muchos dicen que va haber lluvias y otros sequias, si tubieras alguna informacion confiable sobre este tema te voy agradecer que me las comentes en este medio.

----------


## kscastaneda

Vulcano, según el último informe oficial del ENFEN. 
Esta primera fase de calor del Niño costero viene declinando ligeramente, pero se estima un 95% de probabilidad de que el evento se extienda hasta el próximo verano con un 55%  de  que en  esta  segunda  fase pueda alcanzar  las  magnitudes  observadas  en los veranos de 1982-1983 o 1997-1998. 
Las condiciones actuales de los parametros medidos indican que las ondas kelvin se estan atenuando, los vientos alisios se están reactivando y las anomalías de la temperatura superficial del mar ATSM en el pacifico oriental podrían ser indicativos que el acoplamiento oceano-atmosfera no es eficiente para que el niño alcance magnitudes extraordinarias. Pero esta condición se da principalmente por la leve reactivación de los vientos alicios. No obstante esto puede cambiar de un momento a otro. 
Los modelos globales pronostican un pico alto en Noviembre; para los Andes y la Amazonía, ENFEN pronostica precipitaciones a partir de este mes y se reduzcan en febrero.Nino3_10set2015.jpg

----------


## VulcanoAQP

Gracias por tu respuesta,
pero mi inquietud va si se presenta el fenómeno del niño como se darían las cosas en el sur del País, ya que para el Centro y norte todos se preparan para grandes inundaciones y mi preocupación es como seria para el Sur 
Saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Vulcano buen día; como sabes el tema del clima es cambiante; lo único que te puedo decir basado en datos científicos y los antecedentes de los 3 últimos FEN es esto:   Para el Niño 1972-1973:  
La costa sur también se vio afectada, aquí destaca con nitidez el caso de Arequipa, 	que presenta 71 registros en la provincia del mismo nombre. Del análisis más fino se constata que 	al interior de la provincia (color marrón), es el distrito de Arequipa el que explica tal concentración 	de eventos, y que de sus 31 registros, las ¾ partes están representadas por lluvias e inundaciones 	(eventos perniciosos en centros de complejidad urbanística). Cabe señalar que es el distrito con 	mayor densidad poblacional y el centro gravitacional de la vida económica, política y social del 	departamento (bastaría con anotar que 17 de las fichas reportan daños a la infraestructura vial).  Para los años 1982-1983 :  En este año vemos que a diferencia del Niño 72-73, en el que los eventos se distribuyeron a lo largo 	de toda la costa, para este periodo Niño, la región más afectada es la costa norte (de manera 	más significativa aún), en donde la mayoría de provincias presentan más de 40 eventos 	cada una. 
	Igualmente en el 82-83, la costa central, principalmente Ancash, se vio afectado de manera importante. Del total 	de 161 registros, las provincias de Santa y Recuay concentran casi la mitad, con 50 y 20 respectivamente. Siendo 	más puntuales, sólo el distrito de Chimbote en Santa, ostenta un acumulado de 34 eventos (25 inundaciones), 	que viene a representar la quinta parte del total departamental. Por el contrario, el resto de la costa registra 	a lo más 10 eventos por provincia. Se puede arriesgar la idea de que la distribución y concentración 	de eventos, si bien en muchos casos tienden a configurar cierta homogeneidad, en otros casos, dependen de circunstancias 	coyunturales y finamente localizadas, cuya explicación minuciosa va acaso en desmedro de una visión 	de conjunto coherente. 
	Para el Niño 72-73 teníamos que la distribución de los eventos se daba de una manera más 	homogénea entre las provincias costeras. En el siguiente Niño 82-83, los registros indican que la 	concentración de los eventos se ha dado en la costa norte. 
Con esta información podemos deducir que si las condiciones del FEN son similares al del año 73 Arequipa se va ver afectado, si es como el 83 se enfoca más precipitaciones en la costa norte. 
Para que saque usted más conclusiones por favor revise este link de los comparativos y desastres ocurridos en los FEN en nuestro país.  enso  Cordial saludo, 
***Favor envieme un e-mail a kscastaneda@hotmail.com indicandome que cultivo tiene actualmente, etapa fenológica y has de c/u.

----------


## kscastaneda

Asi estamos a estas horas... (imagen vapor agua) 
Plomo = Nubes.
Azul-verde = Lluvía fuerte.
Marrón = despejado. 
Cordial saludo... ahhh si alguien esta interesado en aprender a fabricar foliares a distancia, (lo que venden en las tiendas agricolas) envieme un e-mail a  kscastaneda@hotmail.com para darles el temario y detalles o whats app al +51988448611

----------


## VulcanoAQP

Gracias por tu muy buena respauesta

----------

